# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Τι είναι αυτό???

## Anastasiatrela

Πιαδια ειδα σε ενα σάιτ ενα αντεικήμενο που μοιάζει με λιμαρισμένο καρφί και λεγεται βαση φρόυτων θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν είναι επικήνδυνο για το μικρουλι μου.
      Φιλικα,Αναστασια. :Confused:

----------


## vicky_ath

Εννοείς κάτι τέτοιο??????

----------


## COMASCO

βικυ λογικα αυτο θα λεει... :Party0011:

----------


## maik78

********

Μάλλον αυτό εννοεί!

----------


## vicky_ath

*Το λινκ που έβαλες δεν οδηγεί σε κάποια εικόνα, αλλά όπως και να έχει δεν επιτρέπεται η αναφορά εμπορικών συνδέσμων στο φόρουμ, γι'αυτό και σου το έχω σβήσει!

Ευχαριστώ!*

----------


## giorgos@

λογικα δεν πωλουνται μονο σε ένα πετσ σοπ οποτε δεν υπαρχει θεμα συζητισεις για διαφιμιση.

----------


## Vrasidas

Επικινδυνο φαντάζομαι θα είναι μόνο εάν αφεθεί το "καρφί" που έχει ελεύθερο. Κατά τα άλλα ο Ερνέστο έμαθε να τρώει φρούτα παίζοντας με αυτό, αλλιώς δεν τα ακούμπαγε.

----------


## thanos52

Με αυτον το τροπο το πουλακι θα παιζει και θα τρωει ταυτοχρονα :Jumping0046:

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Kαι που το στερεονεις αυτο και πως δουλευει;

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάνω νομίζω έχει ένα σαν κρικάκι, ή βιδωτό ανάλογα με την μάρκα.
Έπειτα, στο κάτω κάτω μέρος του έχει ένα σαν μικρό βιδωτό στρόγγυλο πραγματάκι, αυτό βγαίνει, τρυπάς τα φρούτα και λαχανικά και μετά το ξανά κλείνεις. 

Και μένουν κρεμαστά από την οροφή!!  :Happy:

----------


## Vrasidas

Σήμερα πρωτοφάγαμε βερικοκάκι , που στην αρχή το φοβήθηκε ο μικρός αλλά μετα του το πέρασα στο εν λόγω παιγνίδι του και παίζοντας το τσάκισε. Κρεμαστό από το κλουβάκι του, δίνει και ευκαιρία για "γυμναστική" και κουφά ακροβατικά κι ενώ το φιλαράκι σου τρώει εσύ ... γελάς  :Happy: 
Παρακατω τραβηξα φωτος για να δεις τα μέρη του παιγνιδιού και να καταλαβεις την "εφαρμογή" (εγώ δεν προλαβα να το κρεμασω στο κλουβάκι ο μικρός έκανε "εφόρμηση" μόλις του το πέρασα  ::  )

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Αα ενταξει δεν ειναι και τοσο επικινδυνο αν ειναι το καρφι μεσα απο το φρουτο αλλα γινεται επικυνδινο οταν φαει το φρουτο!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

> Αα ενταξει δεν ειναι και τοσο επικινδυνο αν ειναι το καρφι μεσα απο το φρουτο αλλα γινεται επικυνδινο οταν φαει το φρουτο!!!


Το μυτερό καρφί βιδώνεται στη βασούλα όπως βλέπεις και στις φωτογραφίες και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έρχεται σε επαφή με το πουλάκι. Οπότε είναι σχετικά ακίνδυνο (όλα εμπεριέχουν κινδύνους γιατί ανυσηχούμε πολύ για τα φιλαράκια μας αλλά να είσαι σίγουρος ότι και αυτά ξέρουν να προσέχουν όσο μπορούν  :Happy:  )

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Nαι συορα προσεχουν και τον ευατο τους αλλα πρεπει και εμεις να επιβλεπουμε τους κυνδυνους γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις!!!! :Love0063:

----------

